# IPB 16 mold sold



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Why not just call Bonefish and find out?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Same company acquired shipoke a few months ago. I met the owners a few weeks ago at the Tampa show and they seem like good folks. They build some quality boats from what I observed. Also bold sabalo bay boats. I am discussing a restoration project with them and I expect they will improve a relaunch these popular skiffs.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't get it.. did ipb go out of buisness?
If they are still in buisness why would they not be able to do warranty work? Just because they don't have the mold anymore doesn't mean they can't help you


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I don't get it.. did ipb go out of buisness?
> If they are still in buisness why would they not be able to do warranty work? Just because they don't have the mold anymore doesn't mean they can't help you


if the boat is under warranty -they are liable..... :-?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhhh You tell me ... 

http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/CorporationSearch/SearchResultDetail/EntityName/flal-l09000037472-0754b595-abd2-4258-92d9-391a1fe7bc0b/inshore%20power%20boats/Page1


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

Bonefish boats lists ipb as one of there brands. I don't know if that means they bought the mold or the company?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This could be very good ...


----------



## inshore_power_boat (Sep 5, 2010)

I sold the Name/company/16' molds, to Ron Cook. Ron is a stand up guy who has big plans for IPB, between Ron and I, you will not have any issues with warranty work. 
So to answer your questions, NO I did not go out of business, I have just been putting long hrs and weeks at the shop, which in return has not allowed me to spend time with my children and wife. That is the most important thing to me! 

So I can't wait to see what Ron has for IPB, I do know there will be several more models and options very soon...

Brad


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know what's been going on. And also for the reassurance that if a problem ever comes up, it will be taken care of. The only thing I need for mine are the IPB stickers for the sides. I'm sure you've been busy with the sale, but, if you remember, I wanted a new set of the old style, blue, black and white stickers for my ice-blue hull. I never received a fed-ex package with them. Would also like to talk about a ss prop. I'm only getting 25.7kts or 28.5mph with the alum 3 bladeprop you put on it with just me on the boat, thinking I should be getting more speed? Any suggestions on a new prop would be appreciated. Thanks again for a great skiff. I'll post some pix as soon as I get the new stickers, it's gotten quite a bit of attention at the local ramps!


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

> I sold the Name/company/16' molds, to Ron Cook. Ron is a stand up guy who has big plans for IPB, between Ron and I, you will not have any issues with warranty work.
> So to answer your questions, NO I did not go out of business, I have just been putting long hrs and weeks at the shop, which in return has not allowed me to spend time with my children and wife. That is the most important thing to me!
> 
> So I can't wait to see what Ron has for IPB, I do know there will be several more models and options very soon...
> ...


You can only imagine the rumor's that were already started in peoples head. Thanks Brad. My 5 year old reminds me how important family can be.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> I sold the Name/company/16' molds, to Ron Cook. Ron is a stand up guy who has big plans for IPB, between Ron and I, you will not have any issues with warranty work.
> So to answer your questions, NO I did not go out of business, I have just been putting long hrs and weeks at the shop, which in return has not allowed me to spend time with my children and wife. That is the most important thing to me!
> 
> So I can't wait to see what Ron has for IPB, I do know there will be several more models and options very soon...
> ...


Bonefish is in my back yard and had the opportunity to stop by today. Have to say, they have some really cool ideas in the works.

Was curious what version of the IPB16 Bonefish had acquired a learned that is is the original Mitzlaff design for which they have plans to add their own twist. Ron is passionate about taking something that works and making it better.  Can't wait to see the next generation.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

3 models on inshorepowerboats.com


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> 3 models on inshorepowerboats.com


Those are completely different boats from the old IPB. I am sure they have a completely different price as well.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > 3 models on inshorepowerboats.com
> 
> 
> Those are completely different boats from the old IPB. I am sure they have a completely different price as well.


Yep the one they are calling the 14' is the shipoke 14'.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i really am glad to have an ipb 16 but im going to just always call it a mitzi no matter who owns the damn mold.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> > > 3 models on inshorepowerboats.com
> >
> >
> > Those are completely different boats from the old IPB. I am sure they have a completely different price as well.
> ...


Correct.  But I think you will be pleased at what they have in store.  They are diligently working to make the build process more efficient to maintain price points with no compromise of the build.  They intend to be around for a long time, investing now for the long haul. 



> i really am glad to have an ipb 16 but im going to just always call it a mitzi no matter who owns the damn mold.


That's fair enough.   But I can tell you Bonefish intends to take it to the next level and I think it will finally evolve to Tom's vision.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > 3 models on inshorepowerboats.com
> >
> >
> > Those are completely different boats from the old IPB. I am sure they have a completely different price as well.
> ...


HAHA this is going to confuse the shit out of the used skiff market and screw previous owners of the 14.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> HAHA this is going to confuse the chit out of the used skiff market and screw previous owners of the 14.


Probably true but I am glad I got the old style IPB 14 before they quit making them. The new 14' and 15' foot boats wouldn't fit in my garage (too wide). I would have had to buy another Gheenoe.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > HAHA this is going to confuse the chit out of the used skiff market and screw previous owners of the 14.
> 
> 
> Probably true but I am glad I got the old style IPB 14 before they quit making them. The new 14' and 15' foot boats wouldn't fit in my garage (too wide). I would have had to buy another Gheenoe.


The 'old' 14 is still being made by Brad under a different name. The confusion will come when someone with an 'old' 14 comes to sell it in the used market and the new buyer tries to do some research...


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

What is the new company brad is selling the 14's under?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> The 'old' 14 is still being made by Brad under a different name. The confusion will come when someone with an 'old' 14 comes to sell it in the used market and the new buyer tries to do some research...


Oh, I didn't realize that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> ..... The confusion will come when someone with an 'old' 14 comes to sell it in the used market and the new buyer tries to do some research...


Not any more than ShiPoke introducing a Banana River as a ShiPoke. ShiPoke made a 15 and an 18 

Bonefish actually has a well thought out master plan and IMHO, Brad never produced enough 14's for this to be a factor. They will just follow whatever brand he is offering now. 

I will tell you that a couple of years ago, I wouldn't even look at a Bonefish but after watching them grow and stopping by the shop, they and two other manufacturers would be the only ones on my short list.


----------

